# Congratulations to Michael Vincent Open A winner



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Good shooting Michael. He has really been shooting good and a real nice guy.


----------



## shooter280 (Mar 8, 2010)

yea michael sure has had a great year so far!


----------



## Vintech (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.... I hope I can continue to do so... but it's tips from local pro's like Brian Stokes that has helped me get this far.... 
Thanks to all my archery brothers.....
Michael Vincent


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

remember this......:angry::thumbs_do


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Vintech said:


> Thanks everyone.... I hope I can continue to do so... but it's tips from local pro's like Brian Stokes that has helped me get this far....
> Thanks to all my archery brothers.....
> Michael Vincent


Thanks to my sponsors and to Zeiss with my Alpen stickers!!! What a loser. I can't believe he stood around the vendors. I would not be able to show my face or shoot a bow again. Was he still with Pearson Bows? I really like Jeremy Blackmon and I guarantee you that he does not condone anything like this.


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

keyman said:


> Thanks to my sponsors and to Zeiss with my Alpen stickers!!! What a loser. I can't believe he stood around the vendors. I would not be able to show my face or shoot a bow again. Was he still with Pearson Bows? I really like Jeremy Blackmon and I guarantee you that he does not condone anything like this.


Thanks to the person who sold these binos to me at a garage sell. They have worked wonders for me so far.


----------



## DavidParenteau (Sep 23, 2011)

keyman said:


> Thanks to my sponsors and to Zeiss with my Alpen stickers!!! What a loser. I can't believe he stood around the vendors. I would not be able to show my face or shoot a bow again. Was he still with Pearson Bows? I really like Jeremy Blackmon and I guarantee you that he does not condone anything like this.


Yeah, what a great shot you are.........Integrity is what you do when nobody's looking, there Mike


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

"Wow! I didn't know my garage sale binos could do that!" M. Vincent after Paris ASA shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I see you are online, may god help you Michael. 

Have you told your wife the TRUTH?!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

He is going to have a hard time shooting in the future with what just happened. I want to see what ASA will do with him from here?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I see you are online, may god help you Michael.


An explanation would be interesting/helpful.
Some harsh words here for him today.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Lien2 said:


> An explanation would be interesting/helpful.
> Some harsh words here for him today.


If you have the patience to read the entire threads about his cheating more power to you. 
I'll try to give you a brief run down:
A) He's approached by range officials.
B) They look through the "Alpen" binos.
C) Low and behold they are Zeiss rangefinder binos.
D) Official pushes the covered button and the distance to target pops up.
E) He had covered up the binos and installed Alpen logos.
F) Those in his group have posted. One of whom looked through Michaels rangefinder after the range official busted him.
G) Many that have shot with him this year said he used the same "binos".
H) He would use them then stashed them away with a towel covering them.
I) There's no doubt.

Waiting for him to make up more lies using his "good christian" BS lines to manipulate people. Sounds like he's been using these "binos" for a while from what people that have shot with him are saying.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> If you have the patience to read the entire threads about his cheating more power to you.
> I'll try to give you a brief run down:
> A) He's approached by range officials.
> B) They look through the "Alpen" binos.
> ...


I have read quite a few today,  It doesn't sound good for him at all, but I would still like to give him a chance to explain. You are probably right though, a cheater would have a load of BS for us that wouldn't mean much.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

if he does come back and shoot we will know for sure hjs scores will tell the truth.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Kent,great job on the play by play summary !


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

Vintech said:


> Thanks everyone.... I hope I can continue to do so... but it's tips from local pro's like Brian Stokes that has helped me get this far....
> Thanks to all my archery brothers.....
> Michael Vincent


I doubt his tips included cheating.


----------



## ShoeLace2332 (Feb 6, 2012)

Michael vincent = Fraud


----------



## Rielbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Vintech said:


> Thanks everyone.... I hope I can continue to do so... but it's tips from local pro's like Brian Stokes that has helped me get this far....
> Thanks to all my archery brothers.....
> Michael Vincent


What A joke!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Vintech said:


> Thanks everyone.... I hope I can continue to do so... but it's tips from local pro's like Brian Stokes that has helped me get this far....
> Thanks to all my archery brothers.....
> Michael Vincent


i ain't your brother...my brother does not cheat at archery.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> i ain't your brother...my brother does not cheat at archery.


You know it was an honest mistake. He never used the rangefinder and didnt even know it was there. Alpen sticker had it hidden.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I dont know this guy what so ever but i find it hard that any red blooded guy with some mechanical inclination wouldnt know the difference between some alpens and some high quality range finder binos. 
Hang on i gotta find my hip boots cause the BS is getting deep.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> You know it was an honest mistake. He never used the rangefinder and didnt even know it was there. Alpen sticker had it hidden.


oops..you're right DB...my bad.


----------

